# Current Listening...



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

BaronScarpia said:


> I am revisiting a Swedish contralto/mezzo whom I discovered a few months ago. She is called Lena Susanne Norin and has a quite remarkable voice.
> 
> Binchois: Adieu, adieu mon joileux souvenir
> Vivaldi: Cessate, omai cessate
> ...


----------

